# Here is the Best Agent for finding your property in Dubai



## Persian-kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, usually I am not one for doing this but as we have been in Duabi for a month and all agents we used were useless, including the famous agencies, I had to write and praise this girl who finally helped us and found us an amazing place.

Nearly all the agents including the ones from betterhomes and all the online sites did not come with us to view the properties we wanted to rent. They all kept sending us to the addresses and asked someone from the building or another person to let us in. They all and I mean ALL made up a lot of nonesense and promised lower rents when infact the rent was higher and eventually said so.

Finally on a night out taking a break from all the stress of moving, a waiter in a restaurant, a very very nice one I should add, mentioned that his sister's friend is an agent. We called her and she has been a god sent. She took a lot of time, listened and took us to a lot of places showing us what we wanted within our budget. 

We finally have a place in the marina, in Time Place Building. If anyone needs her number just pm me and I will point you to the company as I don't hink its a good idea for me to put someone's number down.

She was truly helpful and I can't say enough. )


----------



## superdarts (Jul 25, 2008)

How do you PM? Pls forward the contact details. 

Many thanks in adavnce

Andy.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

superdarts said:


> How do you PM? Pls forward the contact details.
> 
> Many thanks in adavnce
> 
> Andy.


I think you need 5 posts, then click on the poster's name and there will be an option.


----------



## Mattcromp (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi me and my partner are due to move over in 6 weeks and as you will probably have experianced expect to be busy in the first month so could do with out getting messed around of agents. would you be able to put us in touch with the agent you used?


----------



## Sunshine101 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Please PM me*

Hi Persian-kitty

Hopefully there are no hidden charges that she 'forgot' to omit when you finally signed on the dotted line. Am glad you found what you were looking for. 

Have just arrived to Dubai and will begin my search for an apartment soon. COuld you please PM me for her contact details?

Mucho gracias!


----------



## polarbear in dubai (Jul 31, 2008)

Persian-kitty
Would you mind PM me also the contact details (email best for me)
Thanks heaps


----------



## Swan Family (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Persian-kitty,

I do not have enough posts to PM you. Is it possible to send me the agents details by email?

Regards
Kelly


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

We're still in the UK and the first position my husband was looking at was in AD, so I started contacting agents as soon as we knew we would be getting an offer because there is a huge shortage in rental property in AD.

The only reply I got was from hamptons, for this reason I'd recommend them, they guy I've been dealing with has been very helpful, offering advice even before we knew what our budget would be. They also operate in Dubai.

They will be the first port of call for us if and when we get our offer sorted.


----------



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

HI..I'm moving to Dubai in 4 weeks and will need to rent an apartment...please would you provide the number of the agent, I'm sure it's a minefield out there...cheers


----------



## Mark Haddon (Aug 15, 2008)

I am looking at moving out to Dubai and I am trying to do as much research as I possibly can prior to comitting!
Can you give me the number of the agency or website address please to establish what cost I am looking at. Many thanks





Persian-kitty said:


> Ok, usually I am not one for doing this but as we have been in Duabi for a month and all agents we used were useless, including the famous agencies, I had to write and praise this girl who finally helped us and found us an amazing place.
> 
> Nearly all the agents including the ones from betterhomes and all the online sites did not come with us to view the properties we wanted to rent. They all kept sending us to the addresses and asked someone from the building or another person to let us in. They all and I mean ALL made up a lot of nonesense and promised lower rents when infact the rent was higher and eventually said so.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mark Haddon said:


> I am looking at moving out to Dubai and I am trying to do as much research as I possibly can prior to comitting!
> Can you give me the number of the agency or website address please to establish what cost I am looking at. Many thanks


Hi Mark
To get an idea of what housing looks like/costs try Dubai Property Real Estate – Rent, buy or Sale Properties in Dubai, UAE Apartments and Villas with Better Homes. Manage or Invest in Dubai Property with us.

Thiswill give you an idea of how expensive housing can be, and please be aware that generally the rent is paid in full 1 year upfront.(by cheque)
Some LL may accept 2 or even 3 cheques for the rent, but then it tends to cost a little more.
You will also need to add 5% agents fees on top of the price.


----------



## sherylb (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi, we are looking to move out to Dubai in early Jan 09. I am new to this site so I do not have enough posts to PM. Please could you send me the contact details of the helpful agent! Many thanks.


----------



## molly (Aug 14, 2008)

I will try once I get a response. Thanks.


----------



## Socdhug1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi , im due to move over 10 weeks .... would you be able to put us in touch with the agent you used?


----------



## gliderman (Sep 3, 2008)

*Details required please*



Persian-kitty said:


> Ok, usually I am not one for doing this but as we have been in Duabi for a month and all agents we used were useless, including the famous agencies, I had to write and praise this girl who finally helped us and found us an amazing place.
> 
> Nearly all the agents including the ones from betterhomes and all the online sites did not come with us to view the properties we wanted to rent. They all kept sending us to the addresses and asked someone from the building or another person to let us in. They all and I mean ALL made up a lot of nonesense and promised lower rents when infact the rent was higher and eventually said so.
> 
> ...


Hi Persian-kitty,

I am moving up to Dubai to start a new job in a couple of days. I too have been frustrated by the so-called "icon" Real Estate Agents who are consistent in that they don't answer emails. Car dealers are the same. You'd think that they would be keen to get a sale, especially if it walks in off the street or the internet as the case may be, but they seem to want to do it the hard way.
Nonetheless, I would be very grateful if you would provide me with the name and contact details of the Real Estate Agent you mentioned in your Post. Thank you.


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

I have PM Perisan-Kitty for the details of the estate agent too - just wonder if anyone else has used this particular agent and what are their thoughts on her? Hopefully their experience would match that of Persian Kitty?

Thanks!


----------



## London Lady (Sep 2, 2008)

*Agents*



Persian-kitty said:


> Ok, usually I am not one for doing this but as we have been in Duabi for a month and all agents we used were useless, including the famous agencies, I had to write and praise this girl who finally helped us and found us an amazing place.
> 
> Nearly all the agents including the ones from betterhomes and all the online sites did not come with us to view the properties we wanted to rent. They all kept sending us to the addresses and asked someone from the building or another person to let us in. They all and I mean ALL made up a lot of nonesense and promised lower rents when infact the rent was higher and eventually said so.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Im an Estate Agent in the UK lookind to move to Dubai, I would be very interested to know who you found through? So many agents have a bad reputation rightly so, I dont want to work for one of them!!!

Regards

Jo


----------



## Qyu (Sep 4, 2008)

*Best Agent*

I recently moved from Toronto. Will be great if you can give me the lady's contact as well.

Qyu


----------



## dotts1977 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Just wondering if anyone has had a reply from Persian-Kitty yet? Getting desparate to find a place 
Thanks in advance
D


----------



## A8NNC (Sep 4, 2008)

*Please could you let me have details as strong possibility we r on the move....*



Persian-kitty said:


> Ok, usually I am not one for doing this but as we have been in Duabi for a month and all agents we used were useless, including the famous agencies, I had to write and praise this girl who finally helped us and found us an amazing place.
> 
> Nearly all the agents including the ones from betterhomes and all the online sites did not come with us to view the properties we wanted to rent. They all kept sending us to the addresses and asked someone from the building or another person to let us in. They all and I mean ALL made up a lot of nonesense and promised lower rents when infact the rent was higher and eventually said so.
> 
> ...




Hi 
Looks like we will be on the move to Dubai tooooooo - please can I have the rental agents details. Thanks


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Persian Kitty, I'm moving to Abu Dhabi do you know if your contact does AD as well as Dubai? If so, please please please send me her details!! Many thanks.


----------



## Raza (Sep 29, 2008)

*Would appreciate help!!*

I am moving to Dubai next month, and would really be grateful if you could give me the contact numbers, for the estate agent you recommend.

Thanks.





Persian-kitty said:


> Ok, usually I am not one for doing this but as we have been in Duabi for a month and all agents we used were useless, including the famous agencies, I had to write and praise this girl who finally helped us and found us an amazing place.
> 
> Nearly all the agents including the ones from betterhomes and all the online sites did not come with us to view the properties we wanted to rent. They all kept sending us to the addresses and asked someone from the building or another person to let us in. They all and I mean ALL made up a lot of nonesense and promised lower rents when infact the rent was higher and eventually said so.
> 
> ...


----------



## hr1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello looking to move to Dubai In November and would appreciate your Estate agents details!
Many thanks Sam


----------

